# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Diário do Meu Aquário >  Óbras marinhas de Santa Engrácia(cubo 560lt) by Luis Carrilho.

## Luis Carrilho

pois é pessoal,começa hoje oficialmente o meu projecto e optei por lhe dár este nome pois vai de certeza demorar muito tempo até estar pronto,o cacau não estica por isso só há uma solução,ir com calma,passo a passo...e que me valha Santa Engrácia. :yb665:   :yb665:  
o setup será constituido por um cubo com as dimensões de 97x90x65(560lt),levará uma sump com 80x40x40(128lt) e muito provavelmente um refugio do tipo hang-on. :SbRequin2:  
a iluminação ainda está por definir,mas estou inclinado por uma calha mista de HQI e T5. :SbRequin2:  
todo o sistema de bombagem e circulação será escolhido lá mais para a frente. :SbRequin2:  
o escumador é que já está escolhido(e penso que comprado :Admirado:  ...ganda Diogo :tutasla:  )é um Aqua Medic Turboflotor 5000 Shorty II,que penso que chega e sóbra para a minha litragem. :SbSourire2:  
mas como tudo tem de começar do inicio,já coloquei no sitio a estrutura de aço que posteriormente será forrada a MDF maritimo,esta estrutura em aço galvanizado foi idealizada e desenhada por mim,comprei e cortei o tubo e um familiar fez as soldaduras e no final levou uma boa camada de esmalte anti-corrosão. :SbOk3:  
aqui ficam umas fotos:





e pronto está lançada a 1ª pedra,agora haja paciencia,o que me vale é que ainda sou novo. :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  
grande abraço a todos.

----------


## Jose.Silva

Desculpa lá a chamada de atenção.

Espero realmente que este seja um projecto em grande.

Mas como colocas o cubo numa esquina,  ficas com duas frentes não vais ter grandes dificuldades em chegar a esquina do lado oposto da frente do teu aquario?

É só uma pergunta sobre a posição do aqua não era melhor afastalo um pouco tipo 30 cm da parede junto a porta ?


Cumprimentos


Silva

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

Boa noite, Luís :yb663:  

Sempre comprás-te o ferro na Sobreda ? pareçe ter bom aspecto a extrutura espero que esteja bem soldada :yb624:  
Agora para quando o vidro ? é que só o ferro fica um pouco deselegante isso agora tem que evoluir bem rápido. Força !!!

Um abraço

----------


## Luis Carrilho

se reparares o cubo não é assim tão grande,em cima do 1º degrau do escadote chego a todo o lado de qq modo a posição até pode não ser já a definitiva. :SbSourire2:  
pra facilitar um pouco as coisas tanbem não vou colocar a coluna seca no canto onde encosta ao angulo da parede(éra onde ficava melhor,mas...)e sim no meio do lado(fundo por assim dizer) da porta pra facilitar a manutenção.
de qq modo obrigado pela tua opinião,todas as ideias são bem vindas e eu sou uma pessoa de espirito aberto a sugestões. :SbOk3:  
grande abraço.

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Boa noite, Luís 
> 
> Sempre comprás-te o ferro na Sobreda ? pareçe ter bom aspecto a extrutura espero que esteja bem soldada 
> Agora para quando o vidro ? é que só o ferro fica um pouco deselegante isso agora tem que evoluir bem rápido. Força !!!
> 
> Um abraço


sim Joaquim,comprei na Sobreda e digo-te que não foi nenhuma pechincha. :yb668:  
quanto a bem soldada,é garantido,assisti e comprovei a categoria de soldaduras. :Pracima:  
se calhar ainda antes do vidro,vem o MDF para forrar.
só que o pilim não dá pra tudo ao mesmo tempo e agora como quiz aproveitar pra comprar o escumador ao Diogo...enfim tem que ser com calma,dai o titulo. :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

Comprás-te como particular não foi? aí eles ficaram com o desconto e venderam a PVP, mas quando pensares num novo projecto podes sempre dizer que eu compro isso para a empresa e assim já beneficias dos descontos  :Smile:

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Comprás-te como particular não foi? aí eles ficaram com o desconto e venderam a PVP, mas quando pensares num novo projecto podes sempre dizer que eu compro isso para a empresa e assim já beneficias dos descontos


novo projecto???...tomara conseguir concretizar este :yb665:  ,de qq modo agradeço a oferta. :SbOk3:

----------


## João M Monteiro

Bom arranque, Luis. O efeito do aquário na sala, nesse canto, vai ficar muito bonito. Lembra o do Marco Madeira

É impressão minha ou vais perder o acesso ao interruptor ? Se assim for, é melhor isolá-lo bem, não váo mais tarde acontecer alguma desgraça.
O mesmo digo para a tomada que ficará debaixo do móvel. Talvez colocando uma daquelas tampas para tomadas exteriores.

De resto, vai devagar e com passos certos.

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Bom arranque, Luis. O efeito do aquário na sala, nesse canto, vai ficar muito bonito. Lembra o do Marco Madeira
> 
> É impressão minha ou vais perder o acesso ao interruptor ? Se assim for, é melhor isolá-lo bem, não váo mais tarde acontecer alguma desgraça.
> O mesmo digo para a tomada que ficará debaixo do móvel. Talvez colocando uma daquelas tampas para tomadas exteriores.
> 
> De resto, vai devagar e com passos certos.


Boas João,
obrigado por teres dado a tua opinião. :Pracima:  
eu tanbem imaginei que o aqua ali a encostar ao canto ficaria muito bonito :SbSourire:  ,mas o Jose Silva deixou-me a pensar,será que conseguirei chegar á parte do aqua que encosta ao angulo da parede??...é que desviando-o da parede vai-se perder o efeito estetico pretendido. :Icon Cry:  
e quanto á coluna seca,onde é que achas que fica melhor?? :EEK!:  tinha pensado em pôr a mesma na lateral que encosta á parede do lado da porta,mas agora depois de pensar,estou mais inclinado para a meter ao fundo do aqua,no lado da parede grande e deixar crescer a decoração de trás prá frente. :Admirado:  
uma ideia que éra capaz de ser engraçada,éra fazer a coluna seca mesmo no centro do aqua e depois fazer com que a decoração a cobrisse,formando uma especie de ilha,mas receio que o cubo seja pequeno para esta ideia,alem disso tinha que lhe baixar a altura,já que em principio vai ter 65cm de altura.
enfim se quiseres dár algumas opiniões ou sugestões,estás á vontade,afinal de boas ideias estamos sempre necessitados. :Pracima:   :Pracima:  
grande abraço João.

----------


## António Paes

Olá,

A ideia da coluna seca a meio ficaria bem caso o aquário desse para ser visto dos 4 lados, como em principio vai ficar encostado acho que o melhor é ficar mesmo nesse canto que fica encostado à parede.

António

----------


## João M Monteiro

Então cá vai:




> o Jose Silva deixou-me a pensar,será que conseguirei chegar á parte do aqua que encosta ao angulo da parede??...é que desviando-o da parede vai-se perder o efeito estetico pretendido. 
> e quanto á coluna seca,onde é que achas que fica melhor?? tinha pensado em pôr a mesma na lateral que encosta á parede do lado da porta,mas agora depois de pensar,estou mais inclinado para a meter ao fundo do aqua,no lado da parede grande e deixar crescer a decoração de trás prá frente.


Só fazendo o teste é que consegues perceber se chegas lá ou não. Penso que não é fundamental que chegues ao fundo (para isso há umas tenazes ou pniças próprias), mas parece-me importane que chegues até meio, se lá vieres a colocar a coluna seca (CS), para poder desentupir/escovar os crivos, etc.




> uma ideia que éra capaz de ser engraçada,éra fazer a coluna seca mesmo no centro do aqua e depois fazer com que a decoração a cobrisse,formando uma especie de ilha,mas receio que o cubo seja pequeno para esta ideia,alem disso tinha que lhe baixar a altura,já que em principio vai ter 65cm de altura.


Acho que essa ideia só resultaria se tivesses 4 frentes. Como só tens duas, o que sucederia é que perdias uma boa parte do aquário.

Do ponto de vista estético, penso que a melhor solução é colocar a CS no canto mais distante, e fazer o layout em linhas concêntricas a partir daí (não tenho jeito para fazer bonecos, mas penso que se percebe a ideia), com algumas grutas e irregularidades de forma. 
Depois, farias um destaque (tipo ilha ) afastada da estrutura principal - talvez perto do canto, junto à parede principal.

Aproveitavas fazias toda a circulação a partir dessa estrutura de canto, com 3 bombas: 1 a fazer a hipotenusa (mais forte) e 2 a fazer os catetos (um pouco mais fracas). Conseguias esconder todas as bombas na estrutura.

Era assim que eu montaria um cubo colocado onde está o teu.

Claro que 1º tens que ver se consegues acesso à CS (basta até meio da mesma), estando ela no canto.

----------


## João M Monteiro

Estava a escrever quando o Antº colocou a sua resposta, mas temos a mesma opinião.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Concordo com o António - a melhor solução estética será meso no canto que fica mais escondido. A manutenção numa coluna seca é mínima e pode ser feita com tubos de aspiração.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Olá,
> 
> A ideia da coluna seca a meio ficaria bem caso o aquário desse para ser visto dos 4 lados, como em principio vai ficar encostado acho que o melhor é ficar mesmo nesse canto que fica encostado à parede.
> 
> António


Boas Antonio,
se calhar tens razão,já que será a zona de mais dificil acesso,para andar a mexer em decoração,talvez ponha coluna seca nesse canto. :Pracima:

----------


## Luis Carrilho

Bem pessoal,uma duvida já lá vai (e obrigado por me tirarem macaquinhos do sotão :yb624:  ),portanto fica decidido,a coluna seca fica no canto.
2ª questão,com que configuração ficaria melhor a coluna??
quantos furos e de que diametro?
tinha pensado em algo como 3 furos,um de maior diametro para a descarga com um tubo com um Durso e 2 mais pequenos de retorno,parece-lhes bem??
digam coisas,é que como diz o outro"parecendo que não...facilita". :SbSourire:

----------


## João M Monteiro

Eu diria:

1 - outflow (tubo de descida) de 40mm;
1 - outflow de 32 mm - chamado "tubo ladrão", apenas para segurança prevenindo algum entupimento. A colecta fica um pouco acima do outro.

1 - inflow de 32 mm, a terminar em T, fazendo as duas paredes do aquário.

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Eu diria:
> 
> 1 - outflow (tubo de descida) de 40mm;
> 1 - outflow de 32 mm - chamado "tubo ladrão", apenas para segurança prevenindo algum entupimento. A colecta fica um pouco acima do outro.
> 
> 1 - inflow de 32 mm, a terminar em T, fazendo as duas paredes do aquário.


É verdade,já me estava a esquecer do tubo ladrão,póde parecer um preciosismo,mas pode evitar um grande desastre. :SbOk3:  
E quanto ao retorno,preferes só um tubo a terminar em T do que dois separados??realmente se pensarmos bem,acaba por se poupar um furo,tem mais pressão de saida com a mesma bomba e faz exactamente o mesmo trabalho,parece-me bem. :yb677:   :yb677:  
tinha-me esquecido de responder a questão que referiste do interruptor e da tomada,bem o interruptor não faz falta e póde ser colocado fóra de serviço,em principio retiro-lhe o miolo e isolo bem as pontas de fio,se fôr preciso até com um pouco de silicone,depois coloco-lhe o espelho e tápo as frinchas com silicone transparente.
quanto á tomada,é a que vai dar ligação aos equipamentos(essa e outra que está perto,pra não sobrecarregar nenhuma)mas vou estudar uma maneira de a proteger de algum salpico de agua da sump. :Pracima:  
mesmo que não haja pra já condições pra montar tudo :SbRiche:   :Prabaixo:   :SbRiche:  ,pelo menos as duvidas vão-se desvanecendo e as certezas começam a instalar-se e muito por vossa causa,um grande obrigado a todos. :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Olá Luis  :Olá:  

Eu reduziria a altura...ficas a ganhar com uma melhor iluminação, mais facilidade em mexeres no fundo do aqua, e o efeito de profundidade fica mais realçado!

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

:Coradoeolhos:  Bolas !!! Estava a ver que íam destruir o efeito do aquário com o local para a coluna seca, claro que é no canto  :SbOk3:   :SbOk3:   :SbOk3:  já viste as possibilidades que isso dá em termos de decoração, e depois quem é que vai fazer a manutenção ??? O dono do aquário :SbSourire:  por isso é ele que depois tem que se desenrrascar :HaEbouriffe:  
Agora a sério, num cubo com essa disposição toda a circulação vai acompanhar as laterais do aquário o que vai fazer com que a água se dirija naturalmente no sentido da coluna seca e assim levar até ela o que nos interessa, os residuos para a sump. :SbOk:  
Boa sorte e... eu depois quero ver isso pronto.

Um abraço

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> Eu diria:
> 
> 1 - outflow (tubo de descida) de 40mm;
> 1 - outflow de 32 mm - chamado "tubo ladrão", apenas para segurança prevenindo algum entupimento. A colecta fica um pouco acima do outro.
> 
> 1 - inflow de 32 mm, a terminar em T, fazendo as duas paredes do aquário.


Concordo com o João, mas apenas acrescentaria... aliás substituiria o T por um SCWD! No sábado poderás verificar como tenho o meu sistema in loco.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Jose.Silva

65 Cm será por ventura a altura. :Pracima:  

Estou mortinho para os mestre que aqui andam as voltas começarem aqui a falar de iluminação  :yb665:  

Isto e só uma achega. :Wink:  de introdução ao assunto.

Iluminação. 

Acho que ainda não tinha dito mas aqui o amigo também sonha com um aqua de 100 50 50 com sump. Até tem lugar na sala. Mas acho que sofremos os dois do mesmo .... Falta de $$$$

Vamos lá ver se no próximo ano se compra a estrutura metálica e se arranca com o projecto. :Xmassmile:

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Olá Luis  
> 
> Eu reduziria a altura...ficas a ganhar com uma melhor iluminação, mais facilidade em mexeres no fundo do aqua, e o efeito de profundidade fica mais realçado!


com uma calha com 2x250w HQI+4x39w T5,acho que fica com iluminação que chega e sobra,mas nada impede que reduza a altura pra 60cm,menos que isso é que não. :SbOk3:

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Bolas !!! Estava a ver que íam destruir o efeito do aquário com o local para a coluna seca, claro que é no canto    já viste as possibilidades que isso dá em termos de decoração, e depois quem é que vai fazer a manutenção ??? O dono do aquário por isso é ele que depois tem que se desenrrascar 
> Agora a sério, num cubo com essa disposição toda a circulação vai acompanhar as laterais do aquário o que vai fazer com que a água se dirija naturalmente no sentido da coluna seca e assim levar até ela o que nos interessa, os residuos para a sump. 
> Boa sorte e... eu depois quero ver isso pronto.
> 
> Um abraço


ainda bem que não foste operado á lingua,que é como quem diz á ponta dos dedos. :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  
é que só por causa dessas do "desenrascar" ainda te irei pedir ajuda. :yb665:  
agora a serio,a ideia de fazer um cubo só fazia mesmo sentido,pra preencher aquele canto,qq outra solução iria estragar a estetica pretendida,dai que mesmo que depois seja um pouco mais dificil a manutenção,acho que vale a pena. :SbSourire2:

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Olá,
> 
> 
> 
> Concordo com o João, mas apenas acrescentaria... aliás substituiria o T por um SCWD! No sábado poderás verificar como tenho o meu sistema in loco.
> 
> Abraço,
> Diogo


Ó yes...podes contar com isso,já vi onde móras e afinal é facilimo ir ai. :Pracima:

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> 65 Cm será por ventura a altura. 
> 
> Estou mortinho para os mestre que aqui andam as voltas começarem aqui a falar de iluminação  
> 
> Isto e só uma achega. de introdução ao assunto.
> 
> Iluminação. 
> 
> Acho que ainda não tinha dito mas aqui o amigo também sonha com um aqua de 100 50 50 com sump. Até tem lugar na sala. Mas acho que sofremos os dois do mesmo .... Falta de $$$$
> ...


Boas José,
quanto á iluminação,como as calhas terão de ser de 90cm,um sistema só de T5 obrigava a uma catrefada de lampadas,de maneira que muito provavelmente irei optar por um sistema misto,a unica duvida é se irei optar por uma calha completa com as HQI e T5,ou por dois projectores individuais de HQI e á parte uma calha com 4 T5 actinicas,mas não deverá fugir muito a isto. :SbSourire2:  
quanto á falta de papel(),não há que desanimar,eu mesmo sabendo que irei levar muito tempo a ter tudo pronto,nem por isso baixei os braços,vou comprando o que puder e á medida das possibilidades do momento,vou aos poucos reunindo o equipamento e assim vou mantendo o bichinho vivo. :SbRequin2:   :SbRequin2:  
uma boa hipotese é tanbem comprar algum material usado,este tipo de material em geral não se estraga e sempre vão aparecendo alguns negocios porreiros de malta que vende apenas pq fez upgrade para material melhor. :Pracima:  
não desanimes,fico á espera de te ouvir dizer que finalmente vais começar o projecto. :SbOk3:  
lembro-me que á mais de 10 anos atrás,quando meti na cabeça que iria fazer um aqua de agua salgada,toda a gente me chamou maluco,foi a familia foram os amigos,enfim...não tive apoio nem compreensão de ninguem. :Icon Cry:   :Prabaixo:  
quando ficou pronto,morderam a lingua,ficavam especados a olhar para o aqua e até traziam malta que eu não conhecia para o ver. :SbSourire:  
se realmente tens esta paixão,não te deixes vencer pelas dificuldades,luta e quando lá chegares vais ter um prazer reforçado com o aqua. :Pracima:   :Pracima:   :Pracima:  
grande abraço.

----------


## Marco Madeira

Luis...
Se fizeres bons cálculos dispensas o tubo ladrão...
No meu sistema quér a água da sump suba toda para o aquario quer a água do aquario desca toda para a sump nunca existem inundações de agua. Recomendo que calcules bem os volumes de agua que descem e sobem e com uma sump apropriada nunca terás problemas de inundações. Quanto á circulacao, como já te disse em outro topico, nos cubos é um pouco diferente... Pensa bem como vais fazer pois tende a ser redundante.  :SbOk: 
Penso que devias baixar a altura do aqua para 60 para ser mais facil chegares ao canto encostado as paredes... parecendo que não, facilita (não... não é o anuncio do Millennium).

----------


## João M Monteiro

Marco,

O tubo ladrão é mais para prevenir eventuais entupimentos do tubo de descarga.

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Marco,
> 
> O tubo ladrão é mais para prevenir eventuais entupimentos do tubo de descarga.


pois,tanbem me parece mais seguro. :Pracima:

----------


## Manuel Faria

viva,, 

desculpem meter-me no tópico. Quando o Marco dz: se fizeres bem os cálculos.....
E esses cálculos como são feitos? Pergunto, porque irei montar uma Sump e é realmente uma coisa que me está a intrigar.

----------


## João M Monteiro

Manuel,

O aquário e sump funcionam em determinados níveis de altura de água.
Se desligares a bomba de retorno (ou faltar a luz), a água continua a descer do aqua para a sump até entrar ar nos tubos de descida - outflows -, desferrando o sistema.
O que tem que se calcular é a quantidade de água que desce nesses casos, para que a sump tenha capacidade para a aguentar, sem transbordar água para fora (o chamado overflow).
Nas contas, não esquecer a água que está no escumador, se este for exterior à sump.

Por exemplo, no meu caso, a minha sump tem 270 lts brutos.
Funciona normalmente pelos 140-150 lts. 
Quando páro as bombas, descem mais 60lts  do aqua principal e uns 15-20 do escumador, enchendo a sump até aos 220-230 +/-. 
Propositadamente, deixei ainda alguma folga, para o caso de algo correr mal.

----------


## Manuel Faria

obrigado João,

No meu caso , e como não tenho o aqua furado, vou usar overflow. Penso que não haverá problema porque nesmo que haja falta de corrente só irá para a Sump a água que estiver acima do nivel interno da overflow. Será assim?
Já agora, e não querendo abusar, a minh Sump vai ser 80x40x50 +/- 160L. Estava a pensar colocar 120L de agua. Pensas que estará bem?

----------


## João M Monteiro

> No meu caso , e como não tenho o aqua furado, vou usar overflow. Penso que não haverá problema porque nesmo que haja falta de corrente só irá para a Sump a água que estiver acima do nivel interno da overflow. Será assim?


Nunca usei caixa de overflow, mas pela lógica será isso mesmo. Abaixo desse nível o overflow desferra.




> Já agora, e não querendo abusar, a minh Sump vai ser 80x40x50 +/- 160L. Estava a pensar colocar 120L de agua. Pensas que estará bem?


Admito que seja sudiciente, mas é questão de testares umas quantas vezes.
Por o circuito a funcionar e depois parar as bombas e ver quanta água desce.
Depois, o que faço é marcar os níveis médios (em funcionamento) e máximos (quando param as bombas) da sump com fita adesiva

----------


## Gil Miguel

> obrigado João,
> 
> No meu caso , e como não tenho o aqua furado, vou usar overflow. Penso que não haverá problema porque nesmo que haja falta de corrente só irá para a Sump a água que estiver acima do nivel interno da overflow. Será assim?
> Já agora, e não querendo abusar, a minh Sump vai ser 80x40x50 +/- 160L. Estava a pensar colocar 120L de agua. Pensas que estará bem?


Boas Manuel
Sim, só irá para a sump a altura de agua que estiver acima do pente do overflow.




> Já agora, e não querendo abusar, a minh Sump vai ser 80x40x50 +/- 160L. Estava a pensar colocar 120L de agua. Pensas que estará bem?


Dependerá da altura do overflow, ou seja, quantos cm´s fica o pente do overflow abaixo do nivel de agua do aquario.
A Partida será uma boa margem.

Edit: Peço desculpa Joao, ainda nao tinha reparado que já tinhas respondido.

----------


## Manuel Faria

Eh pá!!

dupla resposta de dois consagrados aquariofilistas :SbBravo:  . Obrigado aos dois e isso sim, ainda vou precisar mais de vocês assim que começar com a remontagem. 
está em andamento. A construção do móvel está a andar, a Sump tenho que colocar as divisões, a bomba de retorno está a caminho etc etc.
Irei actualizando. Mais uma vez obrigado :SbOk3:

----------


## Luis Carrilho

Boas pessoal
Pois é,a coisa vai lentamente mas com passos firmes e escolhas acertadas (penso eu). :Pracima:  
Esta montagem não obedece a nenhuma cronologia especial em termos de compra de equipamento,dai que sempre que se me depare um negocio que considere interessante,poderei fujir á ordem "normal" das coisas. :SbSourire2:  
Neste caso o que estava já na calha éra como é obvio,o proprio aquario(vidro),no entanto surgiu a hipotese de ficar com um escumador ao Diogo Lopes( :tutasla:  )e resolvi aproveitar.
O "bicho" é um Aqua Medic Turboflotor 5000 Shorty II e cá ficam umas fotos dele:





Realmente chamar "Shorty" a um monstro destes até parece piada. :yb624:  
Mas como podem ver a coisa vai no bom caminho,até já tenho corais duros:



Este até está um bocadinho duro demais. :yb624:   :yb624:  
Entrentanto "a pedido de varias familias" resolvi baixar a altura prevista do aqua de 65 para 60cm,uma vez que não vou fazer DSB no aqua,não se justifica uma altura tão grande,alem disso em termos de manutenção tanbem facilita mais as coisas. :SbOk3:  
O formato e posição da coluna seca tanbem já está definido e o nr. de furos e o seu diametro tanbem,alias a visita que fiz ao Diogo Lopes foi bastante proveitosa uma vez que tirei algumas duvidas. :yb677:  
Em termos de iluminação,já que o meu aqua tem um formato que não é convencional,o Diogo deu-me a ideia de colocar um unico projector HQI com uma lampada de 400w,que póde ser colocado bastante acima do nivel da agua,tendo assim a luz angulo para iluminar os 90cm de largura do aqua,como pretendo fazer um refugio hang-on,a altura do projector tanbem o iria iluminar e por baixo das poleias que suportam o refugio colocava uma calha com duas T5 actinicas de 39w(90cm),que lhes parece?? a mim a ideia agradou-me. :SbOk3:  
Dêem ideias e façam criticas que eu fico-lhes agradecido. :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:  
E pronto,quando houver novidades eu volto a apitar. :Pracima:   :Pracima:  
Um abraço a todos.

----------


## Marco Madeira

Ola Luis... A ideia dos 400w acho que é boa. Estive para fazer assim no meu cubo e era mesmo a minha ideia inicial mas depois gostei das T5 e fiquei por ai... mas quem sabe um dia ainda experiemento a ver como fica. A minha ideia inicial era colocar um foco de 400W e 2 calhas de T5 actinicas...   :SbOk:  .

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Ola Luis... A ideia dos 400w acho que é boa. Estive para fazer assim no meu cubo e era mesmo a minha ideia inicial mas depois gostei das T5 e fiquei por ai... mas quem sabe um dia ainda experiemento a ver como fica. A minha ideia inicial era colocar um foco de 400W e 2 calhas de T5 actinicas...   .


Boas Marco,
No teu caso ainda tens a possibilidade de usar lampadas de 54w(114cm,acho eu)mas eu tinha que me limitar a lampadas de 39w (90cm),agora vê lá quantas T5 de 39w tinha que ter para perfazer cerca de 500w...pois é,uma catrefada delas. :Prabaixo:   :Prabaixo:  
Sendo assim acho a ideia do Diogo muito atrativa,pois póde-se colocar a bastante altura,o que ajuda a não transmitir tanto calor á superficie da agua,fica a luz com angulo de abertura para cobrir os 90cm de largura,acresce que na hora de mudar a lampada esta não custa muito mais que as de 250w e inclusivamente fica mais natural,pois nós tanbem só temos um Sol e não dois ou três. :Pracima:   :Pracima:  
Juntando uma calha com 2 ou 3 T5 actinicas fico com a potencia necessaria.
Ainda bem que gostaste da ideia é sinal que é capaz de ser boa,vou ficar a aguardar mais opiniões. :SbOk3:  
Grande abraço Marco.

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Olá Luis,
Gostei dessa ideia para a iluminação. Se fizeres uma cobertura do aqua por cima (um móvel como o do Diogo), ainda ficas com a luz mais concentrada no aqua...como metes o spot mais para cima, serve de reflector, não se espalhando para fora.




> Boas Marco,
> No teu caso ainda tens a possibilidade de usar lampadas de 54w(114cm,acho eu)mas eu tinha que me limitar a lampadas de 39w (90cm),agora vê lá quantas T5 de 39w tinha que ter para perfazer cerca de 500w...pois é,uma catrefada delas.


 :yb668:  Lá está...nem sempre a "regra" de 1w/l é necessária, e nos aquas com medidas não standart isto é mais evidente. Mas é como o outro diz: "...parecendo que não...facilita!"  :SbSourire:  

Continuação de bom projecto, e a ver se combinamos para dares cá um salto.  :SbOk3:

----------


## Luis Carrilho

Boas Ricardo,
Obrigado pela tua opinião,já são 3 consagrados aquarofilistas marinhos a gostar da ideia. :Pracima:   :Pracima:  
Quanto a fazer uma cobertura,tenho em mente algo mais parecido com a do José Alves,com um refugio hang-on como ele tem e tudo,o projector ficará suspenso do tecto,já agora se conheceres alguma(as)loja nacional ou online que tenha estes projectores individuais,arranjavas-me os links...póde ser? :SbSourire2:  
Já na parte de baixo,á semelhança do José Alves,tanbem vai ser um bico de obra colocar lá todo o equipamento,num espaço tão escasso :yb665:  ,mas enfim...tudo se consegue. :SbSourire:  
Já agora,que achaste do escumador? :EEK!:  achas que exagerei? :Admirado:   é que aproveitei a venda do Diogo,mas o "bicho" é um bocado "monstrengo" :yb624:  ,em compensação acho que chega e sobra para a minha litragem. :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:  
Em relação a ir ai fazer uma visita,ao fds é sem problemas,quando achares que te dá jeito,manda-me uma MP e combinamos,afinal de contas a charneca é aqui ao lado. :SbOk3:  
Grande abraço Ricardo.


PS-já me esquecia,não sei se reparaste mas segui o teu(e não só)conselho e resolvi reduzir a altura de 65 para 60cm,como não vou fazer DSB acho que a coluna de agua é suficiente e...parecendo que não...facilita. :SbSourire2:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Quanto à iluminação tal como te disse poderás optar por um foco de 400W. Aqui ficam algumas ideias...

Giesemann System 400:





Bresslein - Aquastar I 1x400 W marine blue:



Ou algo mais simples e barato:



A melhor solução seria encomendares um refletor novo que há agora com diversas faces - não me recordo do nome, mas tenho a certeza que alguém se lembrará (tenho a impressão que o Jorge Machado de Sousa tem pelo menos 2)

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Luis Carrilho

Boas Diogo,
Então e essa venda de garagem correu bem??tá visto que ficou limpo. :yb624:  
Pois é parece que o pessoal aprovou a tua ideia dos 400w. :SbOk3:  
Corrige-me se estiver enganado,mas mesmo esses projectores mais simples e barato que ai apresentaste no fim,têm que ser de aluminio ou inox,certo??é que caso contrario a corrosão não perdoa. :yb668:  
No entanto a iluminação é algo que pra já ainda está num futuro longinquo,de momento tenho como preocupação o material pra forrar a estrutura e se calhar até ponho um tópico no geral. :SbSourire2:  
Grande abraço Diogo.

----------


## Ricardo Santos

O reflector é de certeza um Lumenarc!
Lembro-me de ver (em fotos) no aqua do Roberto Pacheco, e do João Paulo Matias, se não estou em erro.  :Admirado:

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> O reflector é de certeza um Lumenarc!
> Lembro-me de ver (em fotos) no aqua do Roberto Pacheco, e do João Paulo Matias.


Pois Ricardo,mas eu tenho ideia de o colocar suspenso do tecto e esses acho que só dão pra montar de lado presos á parede. :Prabaixo:  

PS-dá um salto ao geral e dà-me uma dica sobre o MDF se puderes e souberes. :SbSourire2:

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Aqui está o do Roberto:
http://www.reefforum.net/showpost.ph...27&postcount=6




> Corrige-me se estiver enganado,mas mesmo esses projectores mais simples e barato que ai apresentaste no fim,têm que ser de aluminio ou inox,certo??é que caso contrario a corrosão não perdoa.


Repara como é a "calha" dele no aqua, e para teres uma ideia do aqua, vê:
http://www.reefforum.net/showpost.ph...2&postcount=15

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Aqui está o do Roberto:
> http://www.reefforum.net/showpost.ph...27&postcount=6
> 
> 
> Repara como é a "calha" dele no aqua, e para teres uma ideia do aqua, vê:
> http://www.reefforum.net/showpost.ph...2&postcount=15


Na 1ª foto as 4 T5,que se vêem serão de 24w(54.9cm)??

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Na 1ª foto as 4 T5,que se vêem serão de 24w(54.9cm)??


São 2 Power Compact (PC) e não T5.  :SbSourire:  Mas poderiam ser 4x 24w de T5, salvo erro o cubo dele tem 70 e tal cm!

Mas porque perguntas?

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> São 2 Power Compact (PC) e não T5.  Mas poderiam ser 4x 24w de T5, salvo erro o cubo dele tem 70 e tal cm!
> 
> Mas porque perguntas?


Simples curiosidade. :SbSourire2:  
Já agora estive a dár uma vista de ólhos nos Lumenarc...lindos,até dá vontade de os deixar á vista,o preço é que... :yb665: 
E sobre o contraplacado,não dás uma ideia??

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> O reflector é de certeza um Lumenarc!


Obrigado Ricardo!!! Eu sabia que alguém saberia o nome (pela minha descrição).

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Luis Carrilho

Boas rapaziada,
Resolvi actualizar o tópico,não pq haja novidades significativas,mas para agradecer publicamente a dois amigos e colegas aqui do forum,que tão generosamente me ofereceram a sua ajuda para conseguir trazer o aqua pra casa,são eles o Joaquim Galinhas e o "padrinho" Rogerio Miguel Gomes. :yb677:  
Joaquim,o meu muito muito obrigado,não tenho como pagar a ajuda(principalmente a fisica :SbSourire2:  )que me deste,a unica coisa que posso fazer é contares comigo sempre que precisares. :SbOk3:   :SbOk3:   :SbOk3:  
Rogerio,obrigado pela ajuda :Pracima:  ,sem o 3º elemento isto seria impossivel :Admirado:  ,obrigado tanbem por aquelas dicas e ideias que sempre vais dando,a ti nem preciso dizeres que contas comigo,pq já o sabes,né padrinho?... :SbSourire2:  
Cá fica então um foto do animal que tanto trabalhinho nos deu(pesado pra caraças :yb665:  ):





PS-não liguem á Tunze,é apenas uma daquelas expriencias malucas. :SbSourire:

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

Boas, Luís 

Hoje tiveste um ginásio diferente  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  não esperavas o peso do "bicho"  :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:  mas como vês foi fácil de ir até ao sitio, mais uns dois ou tres aquários do género e estás um profissional. Agora todos ficamos á espera que ponhas isso a rolar  :SbPoisson9:  
Quanto á ajuda não precisas de agradeçer foi de boa vontade.
Vai ensaiando isso em vazio vê se cabe lá tudo o comprás-te e... lembra-te eu tenho carros maiores caso precises de mandar fazer outro aquário e esse passar para refugio  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

Um abraço

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Olá Luis,

Está com muito bom andamento, os meus parabéns!!! Quanto à iluminação voto no projector de 400W ou 2 de 250W. Considera também a hipótese de usares um reflector Lumenarc. O aquário está assente em esferovite ou numa placa de MDF pintada de branco? Que espessura tem o vidro? Se for igual ao aquário do Marco Madeira dou os meus sinceros parabéns por terem conseguido os 3 sózinhos colocar esse bicho no sítio!

Boa sorte

----------


## João A Alves

Boas Luis

Isso já está a ganhar forma.
Vamos começar a meter água lá para dentro.

João Alves

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Boas, Luís 
> 
> Hoje tiveste um ginásio diferente     não esperavas o peso do "bicho"   mas como vês foi fácil de ir até ao sitio, mais uns dois ou tres aquários do género e estás um profissional. Agora todos ficamos á espera que ponhas isso a rolar  
> Quanto á ajuda não precisas de agradeçer foi de boa vontade.
> Vai ensaiando isso em vazio vê se cabe lá tudo o comprás-te e... lembra-te eu tenho carros maiores caso precises de mandar fazer outro aquário e esse passar para refugio     
> 
> Um abraço


 :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  
Ganda maluco...bom,mas quem sabe um dia...afinal desde que não tenha mais de 5.50m e 2m de largura estou á vontade,certo? :yb624:

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Olá Luis,
> 
> Está com muito bom andamento, os meus parabéns!!! Quanto à iluminação voto no projector de 400W ou 2 de 250W. Considera também a hipótese de usares um reflector Lumenarc. O aquário está assente em esferovite ou numa placa de MDF pintada de branco? Que espessura tem o vidro? Se for igual ao aquário do Marco Madeira dou os meus sinceros parabéns por terem conseguido os 3 sózinhos colocar esse bicho no sítio!
> 
> Boa sorte


Boas Ricardo,A iluminação a utlizar,já está definida á muito tempo :Pracima:  ,já á bastante tempo que decidi que vai levar um reflector Lumenarc com lampada de 400w ao centro e leva uma calha por trás e outra pela frente,T5 2x39w,cada uma delas com uma actinica e outra aquablue special 50/50,tudo isto montado numa estrutura que será construida para o efeito. :SbOk3:  
O aquario para já está só assente numa placa de esferovite,mas é obvio que irá levar por baixo uma placa de mdf antes de ser cheio. :SbOk2:  
O vidro é de 12mm e sim pésa que se farta e se cá estivesse mais alguem tinha dado jeito,mas é mais pequeno que o do Marco,tem 97x90x60(524lt).

----------


## António Paes

Esse aquário promete. Estamos à espera de ver isso cheio de água agora.
Boa sorte.

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Boas Luis
> 
> Isso já está a ganhar forma.
> Vamos começar a meter água lá para dentro.
> 
> João Alves


Pois João,eu tanbem gostava :Admirado:  ,mas infelizmente o aqua ainda não está na casa nova onde será montado e infelizmente as coisas não estão faceis,houve "barraca" com projectos,licenças e tretas e estão as óbras paradas,se eu fosse outro já me tinha começado a dár nos nervos,mas enfim...
Quanto ao aqua,mandei-o fazer e não éra correto da minha parte não o levantar sabendo que estava pronto,mas quando tiver que voltar a sair daqui,o filho da Ti Cristina é que não vólta a carregar com ele :yb665:  ,ai os tipos das mudanças tragam um elevador de carga e desenrrasquem-se. :SbSourire:  
Mas é realmente chato começar a ter aqui tudo á mão e não poder montar nada. :Icon Cry:   :Icon Cry:

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Esse aquário promete. Estamos à espera de ver isso cheio de água agora.
> Boa sorte.


Pois...nem que fossem só umas aiptasiazitas pra dár graça. :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:  

 :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## António Paes

> houve "barraca" com projectos,licenças e tretas e estão as óbras paradas


Só a título de curiosidade, qual a câmara envolvida ?

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Só a título de curiosidade, qual a câmara envolvida ?


Só podia ser a do Seixal. :yb665:   :yb665:

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

> Ganda maluco...bom,mas quem sabe um dia...afinal desde que não tenha mais de 5.50m e 2m de largura estou á vontade,certo?


 :SbOk3:  É isso mesmo, como dizem os amigos brazileiros "ficava de bom tamanho"  :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:  Grande aquário heim!!! quem sabe  :Admirado:  um dia não faça qualquer coisa do género  :Vitoria:   :Vitoria:   :Vitoria:  nunca se sabe  :HaEbouriffe:   :HaEbouriffe:   :HaEbouriffe:

----------


## João A Alves

Boas

Não sabes como trabalham as camaras.
Calma, muita calma. :SbSalut:  
Mas depois vai sair dai um aquário e peras.
Vai dando noticias.

João Alves

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Boas
> 
> Não sabes como trabalham as camaras.
> Calma, muita calma. 
> Mas depois vai sair dai um aquário e peras.
> Vai dando noticias.
> 
> João Alves


Boas João,
Pois espero que sim,pelo menos não tenho desculpa pra cometer aqueles erros por precipitação,tenho tido e vou continuar a ter muito tempo pra planear tudo ao pormenor. :Admirado:  
Não há mesmo volta a dár,vou mesmo ter que ter muita paciencia e as vossas palavras sempre me dão algum animo e conforto,o meu obrigado tanbem por isso. :SbOk3:

----------

